# NOI question



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

very tempting but it's still a 16 hour drive for me. Hard to take off that much time from work if I'm not actually getting to show.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I was hoping you would be there..


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I wish that I could go and watch you and Titan.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

ataylor said:


> I wish that I could go and watch you and Titan.


You get to see us all the time... LOL!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> You get to see us all the time... LOL!


Well, I either see your Utility run or Open run, not both cause I am usually competing when you are in one of those classes. But I am going to have to stewarding more to watch your whole run.


----------

